# Scotts doesn't like it when you pitch them ideas



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

So I like to send feedback and ideas to companies. More often than not I get a gift card, some free product, or other swag for my comments. This week I sent Scotts an e-mail saying there's a market for soil testing that gives average-joe homeowners accurate and easy-to-understand soil testing results. I added they could give recommendations to amend the soil with their own products.

Here's the response I received (the last two paragraphs are of note):



> Thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to help you with your lawn and garden endeavors.
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have the facilities to perform soil analysis tests, Mr. Sanders. You can purchase a kit at your local hardware store or nursery to test the pH balance of your soil. Another option is to contact your local Agricultural Extension Agent. Some agents offer this service and will provide a more in-depth analysis for a fee. Other extension agencies will refer you to local companies providing this service.
> 
> ...


We live in such a litigious society. :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That's some serious CYA :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Well that's one company I won't purchase from.

Who doesn't listen to it's consumers? Must be too big to fail at this point.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It's intresting they "...don't have the facilities..." The Scotts lawn service guy tells my neighbors the soil test Scott's preformed shows they need *<insert something they don't need>*


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm sure the last 2 paragraphs were written by lawyers and are attached to every email that may include some idea to increase sales or profits.

This reminds me of the time Pepsi had a few missteps with a product suggestion.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

They're also saying that any information or suggestions that you send to them is now theirs, and you have no Intellectual Property claims that can be made over said item.

TBH, I always had good results with Scott's. I called them and said I liked their products, but they were expensive. The rep I spoke with said that he was going to send me something in the mail for being a loyal customer. A week later, I got a $10 coupon in the mail from them, and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Yep, the next-to-last paragraph bundled with the last paragraph equates to "don't pitch us ideas if you're expecting payment."

I was really just wanting a coupon for some of their starter fert or something...


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

"Under no circumstances are you ever to pitch us an idea- that said, if you do, we own it"

That is some nerve right there, lol.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow, I typically avoided Scott's because they do tend to be more expensive than comparable ferts. However after seeing their response. I now have another reason to avoid them. They pretty much told you to take a hike and do not dare to ever contact them after stealing your idea.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

We should all send them suggestions and post their response.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I guess some companies prefer to not get feedback or ideas from the people who use their products or services. Talk about open-loop sales and marketing. There is no mechanism for feedback, unless they run their own surveys or something like that. Or maybe they just don't want to be bothered with it.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Based off their "we know everything attitude" of the commercials, and how perfect they make their product sound, I am not surprised that they don't want your ideas. I mean, come on.... what could anyone else possibly know that they don't, right? hahaha


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

They seem to know everything when they want my money. Amusing that they dont like feedback from end users. Most companies has teams of people who try to get customer feedback.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Should reply back and tell their products suck and see what they say.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> We should all send them suggestions and post their response.


The first sentence should be:
"My attorney told me to document this in case you use my enclosed suggestion..."
That should ratchet it up a notch.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> > We should all send them suggestions and post their response.
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!! :lol:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Now I'm on a Scotts mailing list. Dammit.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> Now I'm on a Scotts mailing list. Dammit.


 :lol: Good luck getting unsubscribed from that!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kds said:


> Now I'm on a Scotts mailing list. Dammit.


You should send them this reply>


> Please also be aware that @kds will consider any submissions you make to be non-confidential, and @kds will be free to use, distribute, and disclose your submissions for any purpose and in any way, without any compensation to you or any third party.


----------

